

Ask HN: How to get rid of cookie warnings? - AhtiK

Over a month or so Google has implemented a cookie warning topbar that sends to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;policies&#x2F;technologies&#x2F;cookies&#x2F;. I&#x27;d guess it&#x27;s shown only to EU visitors as it&#x27;s probably a response to the EU cookie law. There are of course many other websites that think they must follow the law and add such warning but so far the warnings have been smaller and less intrusive.<p>Is there any way to stop this? Every time I&#x27;m visiting any blogger.com hosted blog or open my gmail - it&#x27;s there. Topbar has two choices &quot;Learn more&quot;, &quot;Got it&quot;. But &quot;Got it&quot; is not persisted.<p>To think that all websites would get this non-persistent topbar warning at one point is beyond logic.<p>Is there any extension recommendation or how are you people coping, isn&#x27;t it driving you mad? ;-)
======
joefarish
CookiesOK is pretty good:

[http://www.cookiesok.com/](http://www.cookiesok.com/)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cookiesok/afmkbjoa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cookiesok/afmkbjoakcacgljcdccofbffloabfbni?hl=en)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/cookiesok/](https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/cookiesok/)

~~~
js7
Brilliant - thanks

